# Paphiopedilim richardianum ID



## andre (May 14, 2011)

Hi folks,
I have been growing this plant for 4 years now and it has finally bloomed for me. It is labeled Paph. richardianum. I had posted it on another forum site, and questions came up? Is this plant Paph richardianum?


----------



## paphioboy (May 14, 2011)

Ooohhh.. That sure is cute!!   Looks like it to me, but I can't be sure..


----------



## Shiva (May 14, 2011)

richardianum is a synonym for lowii. It looks very different to me. In fact, I like it better.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 14, 2011)

It looks like a good ID to me. What brought out questions on it's identity?


----------



## carrilloenglish (May 14, 2011)

It is a good ID to me too. I agree that its richardianum. What is the leaf span of the plant?


----------



## Ernie (May 14, 2011)

Yeah, that look like richardianum to me too. Can't say I've seen a lot of them though.


----------



## Jorch (May 14, 2011)

cool flowers! like lowii color mixed with supardii's shape! weird but cute


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2011)

Shiva said:


> richardianum is a synonym for lowii. It looks very different to me. In fact, I like it better.


There's still a few texts around that list richardianum as a variety of lowii, but most recent works have separated it as a species. Richardianum is from Sulawesi, which I don't think supports a separate population of lowii.

This specimen looks pretty much like the ones I seen.


----------



## Lance Birk (May 14, 2011)

It looks like the species P. richardianum; tall stem, small flowers, smallish plant. It's rather rare so get the plant out of the second pot and let the roots breath. Be a shame to lose it.


----------



## Heather (May 15, 2011)

Awesome! Lucky you! That's a beauty and not one often seen!


----------



## Mathias (May 15, 2011)

Very nice flowers!


----------



## Braem (May 15, 2011)

andre said:


> Hi folks,
> I have been growing this plant for 4 years now and it has finally bloomed for me. It is labeled Paph. richardianum. I had posted it on another forum site, and questions came up? Is this plant Paph richardianum?


It is ... but it really is nothing but a variety of P. lowii


----------



## andre (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words! 
I will take it out of the second pot to give the roots some air. The plant is 7 inches tall by 8 inches across, and has a couple of new leads starting.
Andre


----------



## Rick (May 15, 2011)

Braem said:


> It is ... but it really is nothing but a variety of P. lowii



Lowii is a very wide ranging and variable species, but this variety is so much smaller and structurally different from most lowiis and haynaldianum that I'd like to see a pollinator study make the final decision on this one.


----------



## Rick (May 15, 2011)

Lance Birk said:


> It looks like the species P. richardianum; tall stem, small flowers, smallish plant. It's rather rare so get the plant out of the second pot and let the roots breath. Be a shame to lose it.



There may be a few more around than most people think, but as they've become available I think most people pass on them (as just a stunted/twisted lowii). I think the published pics really don't compare to how they look in real life with very glossy and strongly pigmented flowers. The plants are very compact compared to any lowii I've seen. Sam has some on his list pretty cheap.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 15, 2011)

That's what I would call a richardianum. Nice!


----------



## Orchidnut57 (May 15, 2011)

Shiva said:


> richardianum is a synonym for lowii. It looks very different to me. In fact, I like it better.



I agree...lowii and yes it is quiet the looker


----------



## rdlsreno (May 15, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Yeah, that look like richardianum to me too. Can't say I've seen a lot of them though.



I agree! Very shinny!

Ramon


----------



## PaulS (May 16, 2011)

Richardianum and lowii are pretty different, from the ones I have seen. This has a much paler dorsal and completely different petal stance to the lowiis I have either grown or seen elsewhere.

This is a lovely compact little plant, would be great crossed with a large plant to reduce the size. The flower spike is really nicely presented, too. Wonderful....


----------



## paphioboy (May 16, 2011)

> This is a lovely compact little plant, would be great crossed with a large plant to reduce the size.



I think it has potential to be crossed with smaller multifloral species (wilhelminae and small philippinense come to mind) to create a line of 'mini-multifloral' hybrids...


----------

